# HELP - Recipes needed for my Concentrates



## StompieZA (11/5/18)

Hi guys, 

so long story short, i have been out of DIY for about 4 months and im battling to make some good juices. 

Please see my list of concentrates, not all have the make on the labels so i dont know what they are but should be CAP or TFA as i usually buy their flavors. 

If anyone could please assist me with some good tried recipes which i can possibly make with any of my concentrates just to get me back onto vaping, yeah ive been on stinkies again...

The last juice i made was a strawberry cheesecake but i dont really get the strawberry and mostly just get the biscuit flavor. Been steeping for 4 months but its not WOW, its vapable but seems its not really all there. 

Hit me with any type of recipe i can make out of my list of concentrates, the more the better so that i can whip them up this weekend and start steeping.

Watermelon Candy TFA
NY Cheesecake
Graham Cheesecake
Coconut
Supersweet TFA
Blueberry TFA
Blueberry Cinnamon CAP
Strawberry Ripe
Juicy Pineapple
Hazelnut CAP
Juicy Orange
RY4
Lychee
Yellow Cake FW
Bavarian Cream TFA
Sweet Cream
Marshmallow CAP
Champaigne
Cola Soda
Tutti Fruiti
Brandy
Meringue
English Toffee
sweet Tangerine
Vanilla Shisha INW
Vanilla Swirl TFA
Cappuccino V2 CAP
Cinnamon Danish
Vienna Cream FA
Apple Pie
Almond FA
Bubblegum CAP
Cake Yellow FW
Key Lime
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TFA
Marzipan
Grape Candy

Thanks alot guys!! I would really appreciate all the help i can get.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/5/18)

A really simple, yet quite delicious one which has been posted on this forum a few times is:
TFA RY4 Double - 5%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 2%
(optional) CAP Super Sweet - 0.5% -- I see you list you have TFA, same percentage

Alas I do not have my recipe calculator installed on my work PC, so this is the only one top of my head I can remember now. I can look at the above and make a few suggestions, but it would not be tried and trusted recipes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/5/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> A really simple, yet quite delicious one which has been posted on this forum a few times is:
> TFA RY4 Double - 5%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 2%
> (optional) CAP Super Sweet - 0.5% -- I see you list you have TFA, same percentage
> ...



Thank you, I will mix this up then! I quite like my RY4

Keep them recipes coming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

You have a good selection here. I would say sit down and think about what you like (Desserts, fruits, beverage) then choose a few flavs that you think would work together (I sometimes smell two or three concentrate bottles at the same time/together to give me a better idea of a mix).

Once you know what you going for and what flavs you want in it, then google the recommended % of each flavor, also look at other recipes using that same flav, it should give you a good idea of where the % should be. Then just mix up a Storm!!

Not everything will work for you, But I think this would give a good start. Dont get discouraged at the 1st bad outcome, just persist and adjust. You will definitely find something that works for you.

If you like sweetness in there then also add Super sweet at .5% as a base for all recipes and work it up or down depending on your preferred flav.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

Also start with smaller batches (10-30ml) until you know what you like, then once you know whats good you can mix that up in bigger batches. This way if you need to dump a bad one, you wont lose too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/5/18)

Dietz said:


> You have a good selection here. I would say sit down and think about what you like (Desserts, fruits, beverage) then choose a few flavs that you think would work together (I sometimes smell two or three concentrate bottles at the same time/together to give me a better idea of a mix).
> 
> Once you know what you going for and what flavs you want in it, then google the recommended % of each flavor, also look at other recipes using that same flav, it should give you a good idea of where the % should be. Then just mix up a Storm!!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice bud, 

Yeah i have been DIYing for about 2 years but i think i have mixers block (writers block LOL) and my own recipes are just not great anymore which is why i think if i get some tried and tested recipes, it should help me mix some great juices which ill be able to vape again to get off the stinkies as well and will kick me into mixing gear again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the advice bud,
> 
> Yeah i have been DIYing for about 2 years but i think i have mixers block (writers block LOL) and my own recipes are just not great anymore which is why i think if i get some tried and tested recipes, it should help me mix some great juices which ill be able to vape again to get off the stinkies as well and will kick me into mixing gear again.


I hear you bud, In that case look at all @Rude Rudi s recipes, There has not been one that I have not been happy with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/5/18)

Thanks @Dietz, 

Anymore recipes are welcome from my list of concentrates as well please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (11/5/18)

Some of my recipes where u have all or most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/5/18)

Awesome thanks bud, Will see which ones i can make and which concentrates i need to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

